# Gong Chi Green 0,7 & Bottle Cap & 30 m



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Again shooting with new bands


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

hey mate hows does the gong chi compare to the rest of the best,and like usual great shooting mate you have to come up with some trick shots the pressure is on lol


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shooting


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I can hit the trash can from that distance! LoL 
Awesome shootn my friend!!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

robbo said:


> hey mate hows does the gong chi compare to the rest of the best,and like usual great shooting mate you have to come up with some trick shots the pressure is on lol


Thanks robbo :thumbsup:

I think almost all new bands, that I have tried, are great. Just have to find suitable taper and found out, what works best.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Nice shooting


Thanks Tag


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> I can hit the trash can from that distance! LoL
> Awesome shootn my friend!!


Thanks Ibojoe :thumbsup:


----------



## Pawel (Aug 6, 2020)

Great shot, you are the champion !


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Pawel said:


> Great shot, you are the champion !


Thank You very much Pawel :thumbsup:

Champion... no no no


----------

